# Ghastly Ghoul costume help



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm also planning to incorporate some ghouls into my haunt. I know they resemble pale, emaciated humans with sharp teeth, red eyes and long fingernails so your mask is perfect. They can shape shift into animals. The vulture is their favourite. 

Since ghouls are grave robbers maybe that's the costume to go for? Torn, dirty, muddy clothes. They also appear in cloaks or shrouds. They are often naked (may not want to exploit this tradition). They like to reach up and grab ankles. Probably why so many people have an irrational fear of graveyards.

Hope this helps. Post some pics when you get it together and I'll do the the same. It will be interesting to see how each of us interpreted ghouls.


----------



## jimmyngnm (Oct 1, 2013)

I've thought about making a black or grey, weathered tunic with a rope belt out of burlap or some creepy sort of fabric along with a pair of creepy trousers and possibly some grey torn up cheese cloth for an extra rotting effect. 
As for weapons and props, I've seen a few places that carry fake rusty chains, but I would also love to try my hand at making a foam weapon of some sort. I've looked for different references just about everywhere and nothing as told me as much as your response has, thank you for that.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

jimmyngnm said:


> I've thought about making a black or grey, weathered tunic with a rope belt out of burlap or some creepy sort of fabric along with a pair of creepy trousers and possibly some grey torn up cheese cloth for an extra rotting effect.
> As for weapons and props, I've seen a few places that carry fake rusty chains, but I would also love to try my hand at making a foam weapon of some sort. I've looked for different references just about everywhere and nothing as told me as much as your response has, thank you for that.


That all sounds GREAT!!!


----------



## jimmyngnm (Oct 1, 2013)

Palladino said:


> That all sounds GREAT!!!


I found black burlap at Wal-Mart yesterday but I still feel like I can go a different route. Any other ideas?


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

To me this seems like a sewer crawler, living on rats and wearing whatever he can find. I think old, torn and dirty clothing should do well for you.


----------

